

Court adopts a 4th Amd right to deletion of non-responsive files - tptacek
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/06/18/court-adopts-a-fourth-amendment-right-to-the-deletion-of-non-responsive-computer-files/

======
ARussell
I'm not the only one who doesn't know what a non-responsive file is, am I? My
Google-fu has failed me.

------
tcheard
Does this conflict with the NSA's collection and retention of mostly non-
responsive files?

